# HRBT striper trip 10/25



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

went out again tonight about 9:30pm....trolled around alil..nothing...anchored up in same spot, water started moving quick on the outgoing tide...fish busting all around us....but none would take a lure........moved to the east side of bridge(cbbt side) close to island and there they were...busting the surface and a ton of birds....came back at 2am due to heavy misting rain with our limit and about 15 releases....biggest one was 21" ,two at 19" and one 18.5" and a 3lb blue.....again the 6" storm lure dangling in water letting the current swim it produced the biggest fish.... 


had to brighten picture it was too dark









the frying candidates


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Your makin the itch worse with those pic's!

What color storm were they hittin on?

Nive night..

Dixie


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

darnit kajun i keep tellin you to call and we'll go out to the "big tube" it's 730 now and my partner just backed out because he didn't want to get wet and I'm debating going out but your probably still in bed oh wel i guess i'll go look for those togs anyway


----------

